

Designing and Printing Hello Web App's PDF and Paperback Editions - limedaring
https://hellowebapp.com/news/all-about-hello-web-apps-paperback-book-fulfillment

======
limedaring
Happy to answer any questions anyone has about editorial design or self-
publishing! I posted my pre-order/launch revenue numbers earlier here, some
great discussions and questions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9847965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9847965)

